# Finnex planted plus?



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well its a plant full spectrum led with moonlight,I was wondering if its like my cheaper led I used to have where i never turned it off, just keep switching from day to moon or will this kill the light? It is quite a bit hotter than my old light, but that was a 10 inch piece of junk compared to this 24 inch behemoth


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I think this is the one Bev (majerah1) was telling us about and raving about. If it is, it should have different settings!


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer said:


> I think this is the one Bev (majerah1) was telling us about and raving about. If it is, it should have different settings!


It has on, moonlight and off, it looks GREAT and I've heard great things, I'm just curious if I can leave it on 24/7


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure you can. I know several people who switch it from day to night.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey! So I love the light but I'm freaking out my HOB filter splashes water all over the side of the light that its near and I heard this will trash it, is that true? And how could I make it so my filter stops being so splashy? Its a basic one that came with the 20g so no customization options...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do you have a glass canopy on the aquarium? If not I suggest so, they help with evaporation. There is a plastic back which you can cut to fit the shape of your filter as well, so that will minimize the splashing.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't, my last little bit of cash was spent on the light so I couldn't get a canopy too...and do you mean the plastic hood? I took that off because the light couldn't fit with it on,


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> Do you have a glass canopy on the aquarium? If not I suggest so, they help with evaporation. There is a plastic back which you can cut to fit the shape of your filter as well, so that will minimize the splashing.


I heard if I fill the tank all the way up to the outtake then that'll cause less turbulence...will that also cause less splashing?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Glass VersaTop is what is referenced above. They're about $15 bucks at PetsMart.

I have a 24" 17W Finnex Planted + as well, and love it. Not as intense as a 48W T5HO, but hey, for 17W, what can you really expect?

There are two rocker switches, one for daylight spectrum and one for moonlight spectrum. You can switch between the two and leave the light on 24/7 should you so desire, no harm will be incurred to the light.

You could try topping off your tank, to prevent the water from "falling" out of the filter too far and splashing a bunch when it hits the tank level.

The splashing won't affect the light, aside from forming hard water/calcium deposits on the case (i.e. the heat sink). The whole fixture is enclosed so as to be splash-proof, but don't let that be an excuse to go dunking the thing in your tank. Splash proof is NOT water-tight. There's a difference.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I was looking at lights on Amazon and these two popped out at me. 

Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Fully Automated Aquarium LED, Controller, 48 Inch

Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 48-Inch

They are about a dollar difference in price. I'm guessing if your aim is having the best bang for your buck to grow plants you want the second one. If you like a light that gives you a lot of different looks you want the first.

Is that correct?

Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Correct. The 24/7 is lower light but you can do more with it. It is fully automatic, from sunrise to sunset. I want one


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Pictures!?!


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet here ya go


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Darn imger!!!! I'll view at my other computer. Thanks for the picture!!!

I just got a finnex as well. should see it next week. e xcited i am very.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Its so amazing, makes everything sparkle


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/xWb9IPa.jpg


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

HA! figured out how to link it!!

Looking good!


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just get a small piece of glass or acrylic (acrylic scratches very easily) at lowes for dirt cheap. Have them cut it just wide enough to cover the water splashing out, problem solved! The only thing that really kills LED's are Heat and obviously if it goes for a swim in the tank hahah. If the unit has fans just make sure the fans don't get clogged up with dust and stop spinning and once in a while when the heat sink get disgustingly filthy and you notice it running hotter then normal just clean it. Heat is the only thing you have to worry about if the heatsink is warm to the touch your good you'll know its to hot it it burns your hand to touch. Just be aware of the suggested lifespan of the unit seeing you run it 24/7 once it reaches the very end of its lifespan it'll change spectrum output, same goes for excessive heat and spectrum output.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I've never actually seen these lights on a tank so this may seem dumb but that's why. Would I need two fixtures for a 75 gal 48 x 18 x 21 deep or just one?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends. I know those who have a high tech setup usually go with two.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, I don't think I'll be able to do CO2 so I'll probably need every advantage I can get. I'm thinking I'll start with Eco-Complete, two finnex lights and flourish and hope that's enough.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would go with one then


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> I would go with one then


Is two a waste if I don't have CO2?


----------

